# Eclipse: Visual Editor installieren



## padde479 (23. Mrz 2007)

Hi @all,

ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, den Visual Editor für Eclipse zu installieren. Folgende Plugins habe ich installiert:


Visual Editor Project
Eclipse Modeling Project
Graphical Modeling Framework

Aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht zurecht. Ich habe die Packete ordnungsgemäß entpackt, kann dann aber nicht damit arbeiten. Wenn ich ein Java-Projekt angelegt habe, möchte ich mit _File->New->Other_ eine Visual Class erstellen, aber der Eintrag taucht nicht auf :!:  Wenn ich unter _Help->About Eclipse SDK_ auf _Feature-_ und _Plug-in-Details_ gehe, tauchen dort aber EMF und GMF auf. Was soll ich machen? Wie kann ich jetzt damit arbeiten?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Gast (22. Jun 2007)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Woran lag es bei dir? Wie hast du das Problem gelöst bekommen?

Gruß

Gästchen


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jun 2007)

Wenn du's nicht hinbekommst benutz den Update-Manager oder hol dir gleich eine EasyEclipse Distribution
http://easyeclipse.org/site/home/callisto.html


----------

